# Short Shift Kit?



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Just drove my just-sold Bimmer into work this a.m. and it reminded me how much I liked the short-throw shifter i installed in it. I'd like to have one for the GTO. While I love the transmission on the Goat, IMHO the throws are too long.

Is there a short shift kit for the 6-speed on the market? I assume a short-shift mod for a Z06 would work...


----------



## lasstss (Sep 21, 2004)

*short shift*

If the shifter in the gto is the same as the cts-v. Im working on it with a BMW short shifter mfg in NJ. Should know something in a few weeks.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

lasstss said:


> If the shifter in the gto is the same as the cts-v. Im working on it with a BMW short shifter mfg in NJ. Should know something in a few weeks.


Awesome. I have driven the CTS-V, and that long shift throw was the only 'problem' I saw in an otherwise _epic_ car...

Please keep us advised.


----------

